# Happy Birthday XR3



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

40 years in my ownership today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

congrats, looks amazing 🤩


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Happy birthday


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Happy birthday Hoggy's car!


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

Congratulations Hoggy.

What a car 😍😍😍


----------

